# Kato Switch Monitor



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

I was having difficulties monitoring the status of my Kato switches. I developed the attached circuit which works in conjunction with the Digitax DS63 Stationary Decorder and the Kato switches. It provides LED status to several different types of signals and my main control panel.

---

Mod Edit ...

SEE ATTACHMENT IN POST #6, BELOW.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

BMK said:


> I was having difficulties monitoring the status of my Kato switches. I developed the attached circuit which works in conjunction with the Digitax DS63 Stationary Decorder and the Kato switches. It provides LED status to several different types of signals and my main control panel.


I don't see an attachment.

I'd like to see it, even thought I am probably going to just go with computer control using JMRI or another similar program.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

xrunner said:


> I don't see an attachment.


It's a *virtual* attachment.


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to add a PDF file to this post. It appears the PDF file is to large.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's too large, it's too large. See my PM to you about alternatives.


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kato Switch monitor resubmit with attacchment*

I was having difficulties monitoring the status of my Kato switches. I developed the attached circuit which works in conjunction with the Digitax DS63 Stationary Decorder and the Kato switches. It provides LED status to several different types of signals and my main control panel.


----------

